# Something wrong with FreeBSD CVS repository?



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 16, 2012)

The last time I got any updates from CVS (I run my own local mirror repository) was 2012-11-11 09:46:02. Since then, all runs complete with no updates.

I initially thought that this was some sort of freeze for 9.1-RELEASE, but today I checked http://www.freebsd.org/developers/cvs.html and received this error:

```
Error: No valid CVS roots found! See @CVSrepositories in the configuration file (/usr/local/www/www.freebsd.org/data/cgi/cvsweb.conf).
Legal Notices | Â© 1995-2012 The FreeBSD Project. All rights reserved.

www@FreeBSD.org
2012-05-17 19:12:14Z
```
I also tried using different cvsupX.freebsd.org hosts, and all of the ones I tried don't have anything newer.

I looked in SVN and there are changes to both 8-STABLE and ports (which are the two areas I mirror).

So it seems like something is broken on the master site which is keeping the cvsupX hosts from picking up any changes and which has also broken CVS browsing.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 16, 2012)

Its already been discussed in other threads.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=197195&postcount=7


----------

